# Looking for Blog Writers!



## catsmith9431

Are you a British expat who has content writing experience and would enjoy sharing their expertise and experience about moving away from the UK? If this is you, British Corner Shop are looking for experienced copy writers to be guest bloggers and write articles on their experience moving abroad. Successful candidates will receive a £100 British Corner Shop gift voucher per article written to spend on their favourite British food and drinks products (shipping included).
A bit about British Corner Shop:
British Corner Shop is the largest online supermarket for British food lovers around the world. They stock over 6,000 British food and drink products (think Warburtons crumpets, PG Tips and McVitie’s Jaffa Cakes) and can deliver to the USA in as little as 2 working days.
www.britishcornershop.co.uk
If you’d be interested in blog writing in return for British Corner Shop, please email [email protected] and include the following:

The state/country you live in
How long you’ve lived abroad
A summary of your previous content writing experience
Attach/link to an example of your previous copy writing work (optional but desirable)

We look forward to hearing from you!


----------

